# Savage 24



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I won this Savage 24 over/under 223---20 ga a couple years ago and haven't use it yet--Mostly because I have a Savage 24 F 222/12ga great combo gun--------So a gave this one a camo job the other Day--Black Plastic stock. I used camo paint and a sponge on it and a Satan clear finish. I like the way it turned out and Boy the top barrel 223 shoots 3 in a nickel at 50 yards and the 20ga will put 7 #3 Buck pellets in a life size coyote target at 28 yrds---Good enough for the Cedar swamps-------------------skip-----------p. s. --need to get a better pic of it------didn't notice the spooks till I put the clear finish on it LOL*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Better than original.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks good Skip--- the perfect weapon to hunt down the rare Cedar Swamp savage.lol.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*AW !!! Yes Cat That Dam" Mean Old Cedar Savage still lurks in the Dark U.P. Cedar swamps . Better be prepared for an encounter with him*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great skip


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

Great combination gun and great looking camo!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

purdy cool!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

